# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Robot Pebbles, modular robots (programmable matter), Distributed Robotics Laboratory, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Distributed Robotics Laboratory

Home page - groups.csail.mit.edu/drl/wiki/index.php?title=Robot_Pebbles

youtube.com/ProgrammableMatter

----------


## Airicist

Shape Formation by Duplication in the Robot Pebbles System 

Published on May 31, 2012

----------

